# Anabolic menu test c labs



## Mkpaint (Aug 29, 2017)

See asf lab testing section for results very impressive


----------



## Mkpaint (Aug 30, 2017)

Test came back greater than 1500 on 300mgbeveey 7 days and blood drawn 7 days after last pin.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 2, 2017)

FYI i tested there Asia line.


----------

